# Utah State Assignment



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been a lurker on this website for quite some time and was wondering if you guys could help me out with a class project I've been working on. I have a marketing class at Utah State and need to get 20 more responses to a 30 second survey I made. If you could help, please go this website.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2FYJYC8

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Done.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Done.


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Done. 8)


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Done


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

done


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Done


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Done


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Done


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Done.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

And done, good luck with your assignment.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

done


----------

